
Visualization layered like music tracks - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/06/25/visualization-layered-like-music-tracks/
======
skrebbel
Wait, I don't get it. The title is about laying visualization like music, and
the text is about implementing game of life? Didn't everybody and their little
brother do that once, on the then-current platform of choice?

